# PLC Industrial con PIC



## Moyano Jonathan (Oct 10, 2010)

Hola a todos. En esta ocación vengo con un proyecto que tenía postergando hace mucho tiempo por motivos económicos/personales, se trata de realizar en conjunto con todo el foro un PLC industrial de hardware y software abierto para implementar en proyectos de automatización en talleres de escuelas técnicas de todo el pais.

Como menciono más arriba el proyecto está orientado al sector educacional técnico que debido a bajos recursos y conocimiento no puede acceder a un producto de línea comercial como ser SIEMENS o TWIDO por mencionar algunas marcas debido a su alto costo y dificil acceso.

Muchos usuarios de este foro han puesto en reirteradas ocaciones , la necesidad de fabricar algún automatismo para empezar en el mundo de la electrónica industrial , como hobby, por curiosidad, etc, por lo cuál este proyecto nace para satisfacer todas esas necesidades.

*Algo que me gustaría mencionar antes de empezar con el desarrollo del proyecto en si es destacar que no se trata de un producto comercial sino una herramienta para que todos tratemos de entender que es un PLC y que implica diseñar uno, como asi también ver la posibilidad de los alumnos o interesados en el proyecto puedan usarlo como herramienta de aprendizaje en el colegio.*

Dicho esto empecemos 

Antes que nada busquemos una definición de lo que es un PLC:
PLC por sus siglas en inglés (_Programmable Logic Controller) _o *Controlador lógico programable*, es un dispositivo con el cuál nosotros podemos tomar datos, procesarlos y ejecutar un proceso en función de un programa escrito por el usuario.

Un esquema básico podría ser el siguiente:






Este esquema es mi propia interpretación de lo que es un PLC, quienes tengan ideas diferentes pueden comentarlas para asi hacemos una puesta en común y sacamos la idea en claro para todos.

Algo que me falto en el esquema puesto anteriormente es la fuente de alimentación, la cuál alimenta a todo el sistema.

Para poder tener una base de donde partir tenemos que definir una plataforma de trabajo común con la cuál podamos desarrollar nuestra idea.

Si investigamos en la red, hay muchos trabajos que muestran como realizar un PLC de forma casera, pero no tienen en cuenta las medidas de seguridad ni los ni standares que se manejan dentro de la industria, asi como también que requerimientos de hardware o software hacen falta para crear un proyecto que se acerque a un PLC de línea comercial. Por esto creo este tema , para que entre todos podamos estudiar como funciona un PLC en la vida real y que condiciones hay que tener en cuenta para su óptimo funcionamiento.

*Plataforma hardware:*
Como plataforma hardware elegí los microcontroladores PIC, debido a que son baratos, fáciles de conseguir y por sobre todas las cosas muchos usuarios los saben programar.

Estos microcontroladores *NO* son el ideal para trabajar en ambientes industriales de alto desempeño, pero sirven para aplicaciones cotidianas de automatización donde no se requieren tiempos críticos de procesamiento ni se expongan a ambientes muy extremos. Es decir el PLC que nosotros diseñaremos tendrá un fin educativo orientado a procesos industriales que no exijan alto desempeño...para eso están los PLC de línea comercial.
*
Plataforma Software:*

Navegando en la red encontré un software muy interesante para la programación del PLC:
http://www.cq.cx/ladder.pl

Con este software, nosotros podemos crear aplicaciones en lenguaje Ladder y compilarlas para ser ejecutadas por un microcontrolador PIC o también un microcontrolador AVR.


Bueno hasta ahora dejo la idea que tengo en mente, luego voy a ir comenzando de a poco a desarrollarla.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Oct 11, 2010)

Bueno, algunos ya se muestran interesados en mi propuesta de desarrollo lo que me parece muy interesante. Para seguir socavando información para el proyecto encontré una página argentina muy interesante con mucha información: http://www.infoplc.net/

Anteriormente nos habíamos quedado en la plataforma de trabajo que ibamos a usar, como primera instancia voy a elejir para trabajar el microcontrolador *PIC16F887* de facil adquicisión en el mercado argentino por unos 7 dólares aproximadamente. Elijo este micro por que está incluido en el software que pienso utilizar para programar.

Un tema importante a tener en cuenta en el transcurso del desarrollo es el tema de los ruidos industriales que se puedan presentar y como protejer nuestro diseño de los mismos asi también como cuál es el mejor método para alimentar nuestro PLC.

La programación de nuestro PLC tiene que ser de fácil acceso ...sin necesidad de utilizar un programador externo a nuestro dispositivo.

Teniendo en cuenta que nuestro PLC tiene un microcontrolador con puerto serie podemos realizar un sistema del tipo BOOTLOADER serie aunque se pueden usar los métodos convencionales de programación por puerto USB o serie.

*ENTRADAS/SALIDAS:*

Este tema se discutirá a lo largo del transcurso del diseño pero lo más probable debido a la cantidad de líneas de E/S que dispone el PIC podríamos resumirlo a:

8 x ENTRADAS DIGITALES AISLADAS
8 x SALIDAS AISLADAS
6 x ENTRADAS ANALÓGICAS AISLADAS
1 x Puerto Serie

Esto queda a revisión de cada usuario según la aplicación que se le valla a dar ....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 11, 2010)

Moyano Jonathan dijo:


> *ENTRADAS/SALIDAS:*
> 
> Este tema se discutirá a lo largo del transcurso del diseño pero lo más probable debido a la cantidad de líneas de E/S que dispone el PIC podríamos resumirlo a:
> 
> ...


Jonathan:
El tema de aislar las entradas analógicas te va a disparar el precio a las nubes (las salidas también, pero como no has puesto de que tipo de salidas se trata...)
Te lo digo por experiencia , ya que unos estudiantes montaron algo parecido (el hardware) para enlazarlo con Matlab y a pesar de que los optoacopladores lineales lograron samplearlos, había solo un proveedor que cumplía con lo necesario y era Agilent (ex-HP). Estos optos son caros y sobre todo, dificiles de conseguir, y son una necesidad si pretendés aislar entradas analógicas para muestrearlas con 10 bits o más.
Te comento para que lo pienses, por que por el precio del PIC...tal vez sea mas "inteligente" protegerlo sin aislarlo...(si...ya sé que no es así en la industria, pero para propósitos educativos basta y sobra).

Saludos!


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Oct 11, 2010)

@ezavalla hola como estás. Que optoacopladores usaron los alumnos ??

Las salidas las voy a implementar usando un relé de simple contacto para 24v como los usados en la industria. Estos relés no hace falta una muy buena aislación...con un simple optoacoplador basta.

Las entradas digitales y las analógicas son el mayor problema debido al ruido que se puede meter por ahí....tengo que buscar la forma de filtrarlo.

Las entradas analógicas no tengo experiencia en el uso industrial asi que voy a tener que investigar más.

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 11, 2010)

Mensaje Temporal: Hay un problema para el que acepto ideas, hace 2 semanas se abrió el mismo tema:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f12/nuevamente-tema-fabricar-plc-43953/


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 11, 2010)

Moyano Jonathan dijo:


> @ezavalla hola como estás. Que optoacopladores usaron los alumnos ??


No recuerdo exactamente el número, pero mañana me fijo. Casi seguro que eran de la serie HCPL-7xxx, pero no me acuerdo las xxx


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Oct 11, 2010)

Bueno Fogonazo lo dejo para que lo soluciones como más te guste...como vos dijiste vi muchos hilos similares pero quería abrir uno nuevo para tenes mis ideas más ordenadas en este espacio , pero si ves que se complica para el foro no tengo drama en que unas los hilos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 11, 2010)

Creo que por lo interesante/importante del tema podemos esperar a ver como se desarrolla cada post y mas adelante veremos.

Osea "Sobrevive" el mas "Jugoso"


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Oct 11, 2010)

Bueno dale voy a tratar de dar lo mejor a ver si se queda ) 

Gracias Fogo , te mando un saludo !


----------



## Gradmaster (Oct 11, 2010)

Sobre entradas tanto analogicas como digitales ailasdas, es posible usar un conmutador a transistor, eso reduce algo el costo, aunque es probable que afecte la caida de tension de cada transistor a la lectura final pero se puede provar.



O usar los switches analogos 4066, el unico problema que le veo a los switches es que son cmos.

agrego el diagrama con el transistor, mas que aislamiento ofrece la ventaja controlar la tension de salida, mediante la tension aplicada en la base.

idealmente si se introducen 5V en la base, la tension de salida del emisor no sobrepasa ese nivel, sin afectar las señalas a frecuencias altas, como pasaria en el caso de los zener's.

saludos y es un tema interezante asi que me integro.


----------



## Chico3001 (Oct 11, 2010)

Por que no intentan con el HCNR201? es de alta linealidad y tiene retroalimentacion para hacerlo aun mas lineal, es facil de conseguir y relativamente economico

http://www.avagotech.com/pages/en/o...ic_high_linearity_analog_optocoupler/hcnr201/


----------



## Tratante (Oct 11, 2010)

Que tal Moyano

Da gusto saber que nuestro moderador ha considerado importante este tema.

Te comento que hasta ahora me he resistido a la tentación de empezar a tirar codigo y a inciar el diseño con el Proteus. Aparentemente se tiene todo "por ahi", ese software que mencionaste lo vi y tambien resisti la tentación de ponerme a revisarlo.

Alguien menciono que primero deberian definirse las caracteristicas del PLC a implementar y definirse las facilidades del software de simulacion/programacion.

Hay mucho material circulando por la red, he revisado una buena cantidad y no habia logrado encontrar uno que pudiera abordar el tema desde "0" y explicara el proceso que nos ha llevado hasta el PLC moderno, en este momento estoy traduciendo parte de un libro que me gusto.

Considero que en cosa de una semana podre subir la traducción y seguro de ahi se podra tener una vision mas clara (por lo menos para mi) de lo que se debe construir.

Si me permites seguire con interes lo que se vaya aportando en este hilo.

Buena suerte


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Oct 12, 2010)

Chico3001 Donde se consiguen esos integrados ?? Conoces alguna casa que los venda ?? Gracias por el dato.

Tratante Estaría muy interesante que subas esa documentación saludos 

*Fuente de alimentación:*
Este es todo un tema , ya que que dentro del PLC es el subsistema más importante ya que que sin el todos los demás sistemas no funcionarían.

Ahora la el gran dilema : *Lineal o Switching ¿? Esa es la cuestion *

Yo tengo que aclarar que el tema fuentes de alimentación no es mi fuerte...pero he visto equipos industriales que optan por sistemas con fuentes lineales con un buen filtrado y sistemas con fuentes conmutadas y ambos parecen funcionar a la perfección...Ahora cuál es el que mejor se adapta a las necesidades de una industria ¿? .  Cuales son las consideraciones a tener en cuenta ¿?

Anteriormente puse el tema de entradas y salidas...donde dice 8 x salidas aisladas ...son salidas digitales aisladas.

Algo que estuve leyendo un poco es el tema del PCB donde se montaran los componentes ....el plano de masa tiene que diseñarse como un mayado ..como lo muestra la figura:





Voy a ver si me consigo una lectura de supresión de ruidos electricos para tener más info para el diseño

Bueno urgando un poquito encontré 2 hilos correspondientes al foro TODOPIC donde se muestran explicados todos los conceptos sobre interferencia de una manera sencillamente expectacular:

1º - http://www.todopic.com.ar/foros/index.php?topic=18106.0
2º - http://www.todopic.com.ar/foros/index.php?topic=12944.20


----------



## Chico3001 (Oct 12, 2010)

En cualquier casa de electronica bien surtida, no conozco las de argentina, pero en USA casi todas lo tienen, Newark, Digikey, Mouser... 

En cuanto a la fuente no te metas en broncas es mejor la swicheada pero comprala ya hecha, y posteriormente puedes dedicarte a diseñar una ya que no es facil, la otra opcion es la basica de estudiante, usa un regulador de LapTop o de Celular...

El tema de ruido es muy escabrozo... hay n-mil combinaciones y permutaciones que te dan mayor o menor ruido, las soluciones tipicas son las mismas, plano de tierra, entradas por un lado y salidas por el otro (para evitar lazos de corriente), fuentes separadas para etapas separadas, componentes de buena calidad, etc...


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Oct 13, 2010)

Claro ...se me olvidaba que eras de mexico...dudo mucho que lo consiga acá ....pero en una de esas tiene remplazo.

Ahora con la fuente estuve investigando el tema de comprarla hecha conviene mucho más.....pero si se trata de aprender con una fuente de topología Fliback andamos hechos ...ademas los componentes pueden salir de una fuente de PC vieja.

Estaba viendo otras opciones de programación y si me presentó un programa muy interesante: FLOWCODE para PIC y AVR:


----------



## camilo9793 (Oct 13, 2010)

Flow Code es una muy buena opción y agiliza inensamente el desarrollo de software, yo lo utilizo cuando tengo afán de realizar un programa para pic y funciona excelente, tiene librerias muy parecidas al CSS y también su propio simulador... cualquier cosa yo tengo por ahí un par de manuales en español de este grandioso programa inglés!!. Salu2


----------



## seaarg (Oct 13, 2010)

No tengo idea de PLC, por lo tanto no se cuales pueden ser los requerimientos de consumo pero queria tirarte el dato:

Las fuentes genericas para DVD que se venden en las casas de electronica, tienen varios voltajes: 12v, -12v, 5v, -5v, de 1A mas o menos. Son chiquitas y muy baratas! la ultima que compre costo $ 25 mas o menos, suponte que ahora esten un poco mas.


----------



## lubeck (Oct 13, 2010)

> Estaba viendo otras opciones de programación y si me presentó un programa muy interesante: FLOWCODE para PIC y AVR:



se ve bien sencillito!! 
hay que probarlo!

Saludos moyano...

Edito: por cierto muy buen tema!!!...


----------



## ByAxel (Oct 13, 2010)

lubeck dijo:


> se ve bien sencillito!!
> hay que probarlo!
> 
> Saludos moyano...
> ...


Versión 4 de Flowcode donde han corregido varios bugs...

saludos


----------



## lubeck (Oct 13, 2010)

> Versión 4 de Flowcode


trabajando en ello!
gracias byAxel


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Oct 13, 2010)

Bueno ya me conseguí la ultima versión del FLOWCODE para PIC,AVR,ARM asi que tengo todo el repertorio para programar.

*Fuente de alimentación:
*Con respecto a lo que ustedes me marcan hay muchas posibilidades dentro de lo que son las fuentes de alimentación.

Por razones de costo/calidad/precio me quedo con las fuentes conmutadas.
Ahora elejir el tipo de fuente se elije por la potencia consumida.

Como nuestros requerimientos de potencia son bajos aproximadamente nos conviene armar una fuente de topología Flyback de 20W con salida de +12v y +5v.

Estuve pensando en *Usar una fuente de DVD *como me marcan más arriba pero está el incovenientes de que el diseño de la placa no se adapta a lo que nosotros vamos a diseñar, como he visto que hay mucha información tanto en el foro como en internet sobre como fabricar este tipo de fuente pues lo mejor va a ser fabricarla...como mucho puede llegar a salir $25 a $30 no más de eso.

Como opción de programación cualquiera puede usar el software que le venga mejor para programar...puse flowcode y ladder logic...por que son los que mas se adaptan al tipo de programación gráfica de los PLC comerciales.

Todavía sigo con dudas sobre como hacer para filtrar las señales analógicas provenientes del entorno...veo que se va a complicar bastante...quizas más adelante se puede pensar en añadir..pero por el momento no lo veo muy factible.

En estos días me pongo de a poco con la fuente a ver como sale....quiero decirles que cualquier nucleo tipo EE16 a EE26 sirve perfectamente (LO PUEDEN CONSEGUIR DE FUENTES DE PC ROTAS O MONITORES CRC EN DESUSO)

*Para los que no quieran o no puedan por diversas razones armar la fuente pueden optar por la fuente de DVD genérica que me pareció una muy buena idea.*


----------



## Chico3001 (Oct 13, 2010)

te puedo recomendar esta pagina, alli dan muy buenos consejos sobre fuentes conmutadas...


----------



## seaarg (Oct 13, 2010)

Bueno, si vas a armar tu fuente para el PLC, te recomiendo que le des una leida al datasheet del integrado Viper22. (o Viper100 para 100W) Barato y tiene todo lo necesario adentro (incluido mosfet de salida) Ademas, busca en el foro que en algun momento postee un link a un software de quien lo fabrica que te permite diseñar tu fuente, te da los datos de los trafo, etc.

Yo hice una con este integrado, un EE16 driver de fuente de PC y dos o tres componentes mas.


----------



## Beamspot (Oct 14, 2010)

Dos comentarios sobre lo que más o menos tengo visto de por aquí. Sólo son eso, que nadie se sienta ofendido:

1º Sólo se programan los PLC's en Ladder. Raramente se usa algo diferente, a no ser para aplicaciones 'gordas', lejos de lo que se pretende cubrir en el propósito de este bonito proyecto.

2º Como diseñador que ha comercializado una fuente conmutada flyback con PowerTip, os recomiendo muy muy mucho muchísimamente que tiréis de una comercial del tipo wallmart o cargador de laptop o similar. Los PLC's van todos a 24V, así que es conveniente tirar por el mismo lado y 'estandarizar'. La normativa y complejidad es un auténtico berenjenal que se sale de la base que se pretende explicar, y es MUY PELIGROSO para cualquier aficionado el montar una de estas fuentes.

Yo conecto mi último diseño a un PLC mediante relés activados directamente (sin optoacoplar) por el controlador (no hay micro en este caso), y las entradas digitales las optoacoplo mediante optos PC357 en SMD fáciles de soldar.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Oct 14, 2010)

Voy a tener en cuenta sus consejos a ver que sale ....

@seaarg como estás ..veo que sos de cordoba..donde conseguis ese integrado que me decis ??¿?

@chico3001...tenés razón ahi es donde tengo que preguntar primero que nada.


----------



## seaarg (Oct 14, 2010)

En Cordoba, lo venden en Celsius, calle La Rioja. Tengo entendido que es bastante comun, de hecho lo conoci en una fuente de DVD.

Me adhiero al consejo de Beamspot. Dada la intencion de este proyecto, se va a renegar demasiado con el armado del trafo y distraer del PLC en si. Cada uno hace lo que quiere por supuesto. Yo hice de estas fuentecitas para turneros, bien bien chiquitas, sacando 12v 800ma de un EE-16. Para un osciloscopio USB directamente me compre la fuentecita de DVD.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Oct 14, 2010)

Yo voy a ponerme a armar el trafo por aprendizaje nomás...además me va a ayudar para proyectos futuros .


----------



## lubeck (Oct 15, 2010)

Mmmm... ya me conseguí mi fuente...
voy a utilizar una  de impresora laser, se ve pequeña y creo que se ve  bastante bien...


----------



## Meta (Oct 15, 2010)

Para que se hagan una idea. Este sólo le falta LCD.

 Se trata de un PLC (Programable Logic Controller) de muy bajo coste y con una  finalidad principalmente didáctica que permite controlar en tiempo real procesos  combinacionales y secuenciales de cualquier tipo.
   Está orientado a academias y laboratorios de prácticas en carreras técnicas  Universitarias. También puede ir dirigido a centros de enseñanza secundaria,  concretamente a tecnología de la E.S.O. para los cursos de 3º y 4º así como a  los ciclos formativos de F.P. de la familia electricidad y electrónica y mas  específicamente al ciclo de grado superior de “Sistemas de Regulación y Control  Automáticos” en sus módulos de “Sistemas de Control Secuencial” y “Desarrollo de  Sistemas Secuenciales”.
  También está orientado a profesionales que quieran incorporarlo, dentro del las  posibilidades del equipo, en sus propios cuadros de control y, en general, a  todo tipo de usuarios y aficionados a la programación, los microcontroladores y  los automatismos. 
  El Autómata PLC84 está construido en torno al popular y conocido  microcontrolador PIC16F84. Su lenguaje de programación natural es el ensamblador  que se puede obtener de forma gratuita desde el sitio web del fabricante  www.microchip.com Otros lenguajes de programación pueden ser el BASIC, el C,  etc.. Este tipo de compiladores son de tipo comercial aunque en la red es  posible encontrar versiones gratuitas de evaluación.
  En el Tema 2 del manual de usuario se explica un método alternativo de  programación que consiste en emplear un lenguaje de Macros creado con fines  exclusivamente didácticos por Ingeniería de Microsistemas Programados S.L. En  este lenguaje de Macros hemos implementado algunas de las instrucciones mas  relevantes empleadas por los populares Autómatas comerciales OMRON_CQM1H. En  Ingeniería de Microsistemas pensamos que esta es una opción muy interesante para  todos aquellos que deseen introducirse en al mundo de los autómatas o para todos  aquellos usuarios que no tengan conocimientos del lenguaje ensamblador.
  Para grabar la aplicación final sobre el PIC16F84 que controla el PLC84, se  dispone de un conector RJ11 de 6 vías que permite la grabación en circuito del  controlador según las especificaciones de Microchip (ICSP). Este conector es  100% compatible con el *  ICD2 de Microchip* y con el *  grabador GTP-USB+*, ambos comercializados por Ingeniería de Microsistemas  Programados. De modo alternativo, *aunque no recomendable*, también es  posible extraer el PIC del PLC84, llevarlo a un grabador externo, grabarlo y  volver a insertarlo en el PLC84.
* CARACTERISTICAS GENERALES* 
 ●       El PLC se aloja en una carcasa aislada y con sujeción a rail DIN estándar  que permite instalarlo fácilmente en cualquier armario o cuadro de control.
 ●       Alimentación con tensión de red de 220VAC. Incluye la Fuente de  Alimentación con protección, filtro de red y led de monitorización de Power On.
 ●       Microcontrolador PIC16F84 con oscilador a 4MHz y 1µS  de ciclo de ejecución
 ●       8 entradas digitales aisladas eléctricamente (opto acopladas) con un rango  de excitación de entre 3 y 30 VDC.
 ●       5 Salidas a relés con contactos conmutados libre de tensión. Especialmente  útiles cuando controlamos cambios de sentido de giro de pequeños motores DC,  optimizando así el número de salidas necesarias.
 ●       Dado el carácter didáctico del equipo, tanto las entradas como las salidas  están monitorizadas con sus correspondientes diodos leds.
 ●      Incorpora tensión de salida de 15VDC a 200mA totalmente independiente y  aislada para activación y prueba de test de las entradas. También se puede  emplear como alimentación de los circuitos de excitación de esas entradas. En  este caso se aconseja protegerla con un fusible externo de 200mA evitando daños  en el equipo ante una sobrecarga o cortocircuito.
 ●       Conmutador PROG/RUN para los modos de Grabación del PIC y el de Ejecución.  Led de monitorización en el modo PROG.
 ●       Grabación en circuito ICSP sin necesidad de sacar el controlador de la  tarjeta, según las especificaciones de Microhip. Se pueden emplear directamente  el módulo ICD2 y/o  el grabador GTP-USB+


Fuente:
http://www.msebilbao.com/tienda/product_info.php?products_id=454


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Oct 18, 2010)

Quiero avisarles que ya estoy en proceso de diseño de la placa de alimentación. En cuanto tenga los cálculos preliminares los subo


----------



## Scooter (Oct 18, 2010)

Sinceramente yo compraría una fuente, o en su defecto iría al subforo de fuentes, y me centraría en lo que diferencia a un PLC de un sistema con un PIC.
De hecho hay infinidad de PLCs con fuente externa alimentados a 24V cc, y así obviaríamos la problemática de los 50~60Hz, los 110,220,230V... no digo que no se toque, se podría abordar en una segunda vuelta.


----------



## lubeck (Oct 18, 2010)

> se podría abordar en una segunda vuelta.


siiiiiiiiii... siiiiiiii... en una segunda vuelta...

a lo que te truje chencha!!!!

empecemos con lo del PLC, ya me empiezo a dar cuenta que son una pavada! bien echa claro! 
(o sea bien echos lo circuitos no la pavada aclaro)


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Oct 18, 2010)

Si en realidad como dicen ustedes no son algo imposible de diseñar , pero que funcione correctamente y bajo condiciones industriales es otra cosa...

Los que quieran usar una SMPS de DVD no hay drama es lo mismo....Ahora si quieren aprender a armar una fuente flyback de unos 25W luego voy a ir poniendo como armarla.

Para ir haciendo pruebas preliminares se puede usar cualquier fuente de laboratorio.


----------



## microsistel (Oct 18, 2010)

Cuales serían las caracteristicas del PLC a desarrollar???
Se pueden ver la posibilidad de una pequeña pero simple interfaz HMI.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Oct 18, 2010)

Debido a las complicaciones que se presentan en la obtención de algunos componentes las características generales serían los siguientes:
*
8 x salidas con relé con capacidad de manejar cargas de 220v 4A o 24v 10A.
8 x entradas digitales aisladas.
1 x Puerto RS232
1 x Puerto RS485
Fuente SMPS de 25W
*


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Oct 24, 2010)

Personalmente me interesa mucho este proyecto!!!
yo tengo experienca sobre PLCs (desde que estudio electricidad) y me ha facilitado a lo largo de mi vida de trabajo 

Espero que resulte satisfactoriamente 
eso si, ¿seria posible (basandome en lo leido), poder conectar el Automata Programable desde cualquiera de sus puertos al pc por medio de USB?

saludos y suerte!!!!


----------



## andrumic23 (Dic 13, 2010)

Hola amigo, te cuento que yo ya he diseñado varios PLC con EL PIC18F4550 y los utilizo en un ambiente industrial muy duro (Muchísimo ruido electromagnético, altas temperaturas, Mucha humedad etc....) y los tengo trabajando actualmente sin problemas... Te cuento que lo más importante antes que nada es tener una buena fuente de alimentación lo mas filtrada posible (Por nada del mundo utilices fuentes swichadas ya que estas generan mucho ruido que afecta a los PIC y también permiten el paso de transcientes a tu sistema y de seguro se te colgara el PIC.) yo utilizo una fuente que yo mismo diseñe con un transformador 508 puente de diodos muchos capacitores, diodos y bobinas, reguladores  para evitar el ingreso de los ruidos al sistema... los voltajes de esta son 12V, 9V, 5V.

Los PLC que tengo trabajando tienen 24 entradas análogas, 8 salidas análogas, 16 entradas digitales y 24 salidas digitales, utilizan 2 pic18f4550 y el software de control lo diseño en Visual Basic 6.0 la comunicación es via USB (lo cual no te lo recomiendo porque es muy susceptible al ruido, mejor utiliza serial), utilizo multiplexores para entradas análogas y para entradas digitales, las salidas análogas las manejo con potenciómetros digitales... (Estos son costosos pero muy fáciles de manejar y son muy estables)...  tanto las entradas digitales como las salidas digitales son por medio de opto acopladores para poder separar la fuente del PLC con la fuente de 24V del tablero eléctrico de la maquina.

Yo tengo mucha información y libros que te pueden servir 

Cualquier inquietud yo te puedo colaborar con lo que necesites.... 

Andrés Felipe Gómez Rendón
Tecnologo Electronico
Medellin, Colombia.


----------



## Meta (Dic 13, 2010)

Habiendo PLC ya preparado para ello, no vale la pena hacer tu propio PLC si es industrial, casero me callo.

PLC ya hecho es lo mejor. Se que hay buenos y no tan buenos, para eso están los PLC. Según me han comentado en locales, PLC para cosas serias y PIC para jugar.


----------



## DANDY (Dic 13, 2010)

venga tenemos un experto en este tema, *andrumic23* bienvenido sea todo lo que puedas aportar si puedes ayudar con diagramas estaria bueno, dime usas jaula de faraday?, puedes subir el diseño de tu fuente? mi principal problema siempre fueron los ruidos,principalmente generados por los variadores de velocidad, contactores, espero puedas compartir todos los cuidados que tuviste con tus diseños gracias



Meta dijo:


> Habiendo PLC ya preparado para ello, no vale la pena hacer tu propio PLC si es industrial, casero me callo.
> 
> PLC ya hecho es lo mejor. Se que hay buenos y no tan buenos, para eso están los PLC. Según me han comentado en locales, PLC para cosas serias y PIC para jugar.


 
*Meta* no comparto la misma idea contigo, un buen diseño no tiene nada que envidiar en un ambiente industrial, yo eh manejado plc omrom siemens, allen bradley y creeme se malogran al poco tiempo, el unico que dura más es allen bradley pero los precios son super elevados, el principal problema al trabajar en ambiente industriales es que el ruido afecta los pic, pero eso se puede solucionar con un buen diseño,otro tema es la humedad en las minas por ejemplo cosa que se puede solucionar recubriendo la tarjeta con resina epoxi, aclaro que los plc se malogran tambien debido la humedad


----------



## Meta (Dic 13, 2010)

Los PLC si son elevados como elevados es la programaciónde los PIC aunque sea en C. Hay ventajas y desventajas. Cada cierto tiempo se fabrican PLC nuevos y no creo que lo hayas probado todos. He dado muchas marcas de PLC, por cada dos años sacan algunos nuevos y son más estables, los PLC también evolucionan.


----------



## DANDY (Dic 13, 2010)

Meta dijo:


> Los PLC si son elevados como elevados es la programaciónde los PIC aunque sea en C. Hay ventajas y desventajas. Cada cierto tiempo se fabrican PLC nuevos y no creo que lo hayas probado todos. He dado muchas marcas de PLC, por cada dos años sacan algunos nuevos y son más estables, los PLC también evolucionan.



Bueno en eso del tiempo de programacion tienes razon, pero hay una opcion con la que yo programo,puedes programar en minutos de manera similar a la del lenguaje ladder, el lenguaje se llama FUP y puedes dibujar una circuiteria interna con compuertas temporizadores contadores flip flop,lcds,multiplexores,entradas analogicas, salidas pwm etc,etc de manera similar a la de un plc dale una mirada el softare se llama parsic y tiene para programar 50 tipos de pic solo se necesita saber algo de electronica digital para aprender a usarlo ,lo eh probado al 100% y todo es genial


----------



## Meta (Dic 13, 2010)

Si señor, ese tipo de cosas que pusiste de imagen es lo mejor. En el 2008 estaba en la punta de mira de hacer algo parecido  para los 18F con Visual Studio .net

Por falta de conocimientos en los PIC en asm en aquella época y .net no me es posible, excepto tonterías de encender y apagar Led.

Viendo a la gente, no les interesa mucho esta idea aunque sea buena, prefieren asm y C directamente.

Hay muchas funciones sobre todo lo PIC16F nuevos que puedes ver aquí.


----------



## DANDY (Dic 13, 2010)

Meta dijo:


> Si señor, ese tipo de cosas que pusiste de imagen es lo mejor. En el 2008 estaba en la punta de mira de hacer algo parecido  para los 18F con Visual Studio .net
> 
> Por falta de conocimientos en los PIC en asm en aquella época y .net no me es posible, excepto tonterías de encender y apagar Led.
> 
> ...


Meta corrigeme si me equivoco...¿estas diciendo que estabas creando un programa similar al que puse en imagenes?, ¿pero para la serie 18f?, el software que mostre solo tiene para grabar las series 16f y series 12 pero no hay para la serie 18f, debido a esto solo se puede hacer somunicacion rs232 mas no comunicacion usb


----------



## Meta (Dic 13, 2010)

Si, estaba y estábamos algunos. Escogimos los 18F porque tiene USB 2.0, sólo por eso. De prueba era con el 16F84A por ser fácil y conocido.

Fíjate en los registros del 18F4550.
http://ww1.microchip.com/downloads/en/devicedoc/39632c.pdf

Fíjate del 16F84.





Estas cosas abajo hay que hacerlas bien, el problema que requiere muchísimo tiempo.






Fíjate en la foto arriba por ejemplo el registro STATUS. Tiene 8 bits y hay qu emodificar entre 1 y 0 en su interior. 

La idea es crear componentes que añadimos en el formulario de Visual Studio aunque sea un temporizador muy fácil y que genere el archivo .asm. Luego con el MPLAB compila al .hex.

No es tan dificil hacerlo. Lo que es complicado entender todos los registros de un PIC18F4550 y imagínate lo que tardarías con PIC diferentes. Así que lo dejé porque la gente van aprender asm y C y por falta de conocimientos que ahora estoy adquieriendo poco a poco en cursos de programación de lenguajes estructurados en un ciclo superior.

No es difícil de hacer, si muy laborioso, mucho tiempo y hay que tener ganas.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Dic 13, 2010)

*andrumic23*, muy bueno escuchar alguien con experiencia en el tema PLC. Me gustaría si puedes y tienes tiempo me expliques como funciona la fuente de tu proyecto para poder meter la idea en mi proyecto de PLC.

*Meta*: Como vos bien sabes a veces poner en práctica un proyecto, especialmente uno de gran envergadura como puede ser un PLC industrial puede ser muy complejo y largo de desarrollar. Lo que hace falta muchas veces es tiempo ....algo de lo que yo sencillamente carezco. En mis tiempos libres le estoy dando el tiempo que se merece al tema del USB..control por internet...microcontroladores AVR....etc.. pero se hace lento todo por que tengo...como toda persona normal ...otras actividades aparte de la electrónica que me hacen que me retrase en mis proyectos.

Les dejo el avance de mi proyecto, espero les guste...por supuesto no está terminado y falta terminar más módulos.

Por el momento tengo listos algunos módulos:

- Circuito de Video.
- Circuito de memoria SD.
- EEPROM y relog de tiempo real.
- 8 x salidas digitales.
- RS232,RS485,USB.

......falta mucho por terminar...pero se está avanzando de a poco.


----------



## antiworldx (Dic 14, 2010)

Hace un año desarrolle un plc en AVR con 8 entradas analógicas, 8 entradas digitales, 8 salidas digitales, no recuerdo si 8 timers configurables tambien, y 16 solenoides virtuales internos.
Para programarlo, no habia que tocar el codigo, puesto que el diagrama escalera se programaba en EEPROM y podia guardar no recuerdo si 128 o 256 escalones de circuito con 4 dispositivos en cada uno. 
No posteare el códico puesto que no recuerdo donde quedo. Digamos que probablemente fue victima de una limpieza descuidada.
¿entonces a que viene mi comentario? Pues que a mi punto de vista, el programa se tendra que desarrollar en assembler para poder duplicar el timer virtualmente y hacer el proceso de los escalones de forma rápida y continua. Una de las cosas que aprendi, es que la forma de codificar los escalones para que lo lea el microcontrolador, es muy crítico. 
Lo que hacia yo, era codificar los escalones primero, despues generar la tabla lógica de dicho escalon, y así guardarla en la eeprom. De esta forma se puede hacer el proceso del escalón rapidamente con apuntadores y no procesar cada caso en tiempo real. Dio excelentes resultados puesto que los accesos a eeprom se minimizaron. 
El desarrollar el programa que capture los escalones, los codifique y despues los envie a la eeprom del micro, tambien es otro trabajo mas informatico que electronico. Ese si lo hice en C, aunque rudimentario, por que ya tenia el tiempo encima para presentar el prototipo. 
No requeri herramientas especiales de software, ni mucho menos conocimientos adicionales que no fuera microcontroladores, instrumentacion básica, y C para el programa windows que codificaba la escalera.
Lo demás que se ha mencionado, solo es para tratar de eviarse el problema de de lidiar con assembler.
Saludos.


----------



## Meta (Dic 14, 2010)

Cada vez que intento dar ideas de un PLC a la gente de la calle que saben PLC, me dicen que hacer PLC con PIC o otro micro es una pérdida de tiempo por el tipo de lenguaje que usa, asm y C. ¿Por qué reinventar la rueda?

Digan lo que digan, el PLC lo voy hacer pero es de Internet por puerto serie. Estoy esperando lo del USB a Moyano que mucho ha hecho para la comunicación con el PIC y PC. Es decir, meteré al PLC con RS232 y USB para que escojan. Aquí estaba un tiempo preparando una Interfaz sencilla pero la de internet lo mejoraré.

http://electronica-pic.blogspot.com/2010/05/probando-interfaz-picrs232-v2-puerto.html

Hacer un PLC serie cuesta mucho tiempo investigando y desarrollando a parte el coste. Lo haré y porque me hace ilución.

Hicieron hasta un PLC con el PIC16F84A como ya indiqué arriba.

http://www.msebilbao.com/tienda/product_info.php?products_id=454

Hay más gente que lo han hecho, mira aquí.

http://electronica-pic.blogspot.com/2010/11/construccion-de-un-plc-con-pic.html

El mio se trata de controlarlo tal vez con 16F887, 18F4550 que es adaptarlo he hecho pruebas y funciona (me costó pero funciona) o tal vez con el 16F88 con los módulos de entrada/salida PCF8574 ya que un PIC de 40 pines es insuficiente. Claro que tendrá su LCD 20x4 Hitachi y su reloj/calendario DS1307 en tiempo real.






En resumen.

Control por Internet mediante Interfaz y por vía Web con PLC con:



Salida digitales.
Entradas Digitales.
Algunas entradas analógicas.
Disponibilidad sensores de temperatura para el DS18S20
Por ahora será por puerto serie y me funciona. (Con ayuda de Moyano se incluirá el USB).
LCD 20x4 HD44780 Hitachi.
Reloj/Calendario DS1307.
Usando Bases de datos que por ahora es MySQL para registrar datos (Data Loger) de qué está ocurriendo en cada hora, fecha, usuario, están usando el PIC a distancia. Preparé el pirmer manual sobre instalar servidor Web casero para poder hacer el segundo, ejjeje.
 
Hacer este tipo de cosas bien hechas llevo desde el 2008, no he acabado porque se me quemó una época componentes y me cabreé a parte de falta de presupuesto.

En estos momentos estoy haciendo el temporizador y adaptarlo del 16F84A al 16F88 que no logro que me funcione porque han cambiado el registro hasta dentro de todo y requiere mucho tiempo leer los DataSheet uno del otro. Este temporizador que hago es para hacer una insoladora scaner casera ya que me hace falta para hacer PCB no solo para mi, sino para clientes. Ya les enseñaré el proyecto.

Si van hacer un PLC, adelante. Hay que tener muy claro que los PLC tienen que quitarse los ruidos sea como sea.






Saludo.


----------



## antiworldx (Dic 14, 2010)

Por eso no me gusta mucho participar en estos proyectitos, por que al ultimo acaban haciendo algo ya hecho y el trabajo del resto por ayudar, se va al caño.
Nomas avisa si el plc dichoso no explota. Así los demas que sigan este hilo sabran si tomar tu opcion o no.


----------



## Meta (Dic 14, 2010)

El que quiera hacer un PLC que lo haga, en mi caso lo haré a mi manera, después su manual para que todo el mundo lo pueda hacer lo que no tienen mucha idea o modificarlo.

Al tener claro lo que es un PLC, en sentido de que hayan reparado algunos, al ver su interior es muy complejo de reparar sobre todo los SIMATIC 300 del Step 7. Te darás cuenta que es complicado hacer funcionar tu PLC a base de PIC con LCD incluido o no sin que se te cuelgue y es un riesgo. 

Ya lo haré y lo pondré hasta en venta sólo y cuando compruebe todos sus posibles fallos.

Anímate hacer algunos.


----------



## avpc79 (Ene 30, 2011)

Todo estaba muy interesante, seria muy provechoso continuar. Si META quiere comprar el plc pues que lo compre, la idea de estos foros en gran parte es aprender a hacer lo que ya esta hecho, si es necesario reinventar la rueda se hace, en fin estamos aprendiendo, o no? Si no, estos foros no tendrian sentido seria mejor un foro de "donde comprar aparatos electronicos", don't you think??

Si quisiera un plc bastante economico compraria uno de marca LG y ya, pero yo quiero hacerlo, programarlo como me parezca en mi amado lenguaje C.

Si quieren seguir de verdad seria excelente muchachos.

Saludos.-


----------



## antiworldx (Ene 30, 2011)

Yo hice uno una vez con AVR y usaba la eeprom para descargar el diagrama escalera, pero sabe donde quedo el codigo... Lo que si recuerdo es que tuve que hacer un pseudoparalelismo para poder examinar todas los circuitos a velocidad suficiente para que actuara como si fuera un circuito combinacional.


----------



## avpc79 (Ene 30, 2011)

Ok. Y no tuviste problemas de reinicio del pic? Es decir, de manera aleatoria y descontrolada? Yo ando lidiando con eso en este momento, todo bien hasta que de sorpresa se apaga y se prende "solo"...


----------



## antiworldx (Ene 30, 2011)

Use AVR, no el pic. 
Si se te esta reiniciando, checa con el mplab el codigo y revisa que no tengas reinicios de software.


----------



## avpc79 (Ene 30, 2011)

AVR no sufre de esos males? Por software estoy seguro que no es el problema


----------



## antiworldx (Ene 30, 2011)

No, los que sufren esos males son los de la serie 16F, son muy suceptibles a las variaciones de voltaje. Pero tambien el reinicio por software por un mal redireccionamiento o un salto en codigo no valido es común, hay que saber usar el depurador.
Instala un capacitor de 1000uF lo mas cercano al pic.


----------



## Meta (Ene 30, 2011)

Los que no lo subren son los nuevos 16F1 de gama mejorada y de 49 instrucciones.


----------



## DANDY (Ene 31, 2011)

en este preciso instante estoy creando mi PLC, se que tardara unos dias, pero en fin es una idea que la tengo hace tiempo y por cuestiones de ruido antes no me atrevia,hay muy buenos software para programar en forma rapida, tenemos a el PARSIC que es parecido al LOGO de siemens, tenemos al FLOWCODE que es parecido al NIPLE... pero la version 4 mucho mejor que el niple y  ademas programa AVR y PIC


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Ene 31, 2011)

Que bueno que esto se siga haciendo
ya me estaba olvidando del tema U_U
jejeejee, espero que publiquen pronto algun que otro resultado,
pues me encanta la programacion

Saludos!!!


----------



## DANDY (Feb 16, 2011)

Bueno les comento que acabo de realizar mi plc y no tengo ningun problema de ruido, usé primero una fuente de PC, una porqueria total se me reiniciaba el pic o cuando conectaba una licuadora o hasta el cautin se loqueaba, ahora le puse una fuente lineal con su respectivo filtro de linea y quedo *ok*, acabo de probarlo con un arranque estrella triangulo de un motor de 18KW y aún usando contactores mi circuito es inmune, quiero someterlo a pruebas mas fuertes haber que me surge les comento algunas caracteristicas por mientras:
*alimentacion 220v
*14 entradas digitales aisladas 24vdc (con o sin filtrar) 5mA (antirebote por hardware)
*8 salidas digitales a transistor PNP aisladas 24vdc 0.5A (con o sin filtrar)
*programacion ICSP (con el pickit2 clone)
*pic de uso 16F876A
*software de programacion PARSIC (lenguaje de bloques similar al PLC logo de siemens)


----------



## DANDY (Feb 16, 2011)

Aqui les traigo mis avances del prototipo funcionando, aclaro que ahora esta trabajando full y muy bien pero antes de todo quiero hacerle mas pruebas con distintas fuentes de ruido


----------



## Meta (Feb 16, 2011)

Impresionante las imágenes.


----------



## Scooter (Feb 16, 2011)

Buen trabajo se ve genial


----------



## DANDY (Feb 16, 2011)

Aqui podemos ver el video de funcionamiento de mi PLC, el cableado electrico externo lo hice rápido y medio desordenado por que estaba ansioso por verlo funcionar  , hasta ahora vencí el problematico ruido eléctrico, pienso poner variadores de velocidad y todo tipo de ruido externo, es increible pero el buen plano de masa, el filtro EMI de 220V,los condensadores 0.1uf cerca a los integrados,el cristal de 3 patitas, me solucionaron el problema de ruido que antes tenia cuando automatizaba con pic


----------



## Meta (Feb 16, 2011)

Muy buneo campeón.


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Feb 16, 2011)

BRILLANTE!!!!

Te salio genial DANDY!!!
mis felicitaciones 

Me gustaria que, cuando puedas, colocaras algun diagrama o circuito de tu PLC.
Creo que a muchos nos gustaria 

Saludos!!!


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Feb 17, 2011)

Exelente te ha quedado !


----------



## lubeck (Feb 17, 2011)

> Creo que a muchos nos gustaria



A mi no....


me gustaria hacer lo que tu hiciste pero por mis meritos....

Felicidades Dandy!!!

se ve genial!!!


----------



## DANDY (Feb 17, 2011)

Hola a todos hoy probé por unas horas con un variador de velocidad trifásico DELTA (fuente de ruido) conectado en la misma alimentación, le quite la opción de perro guardian en el pic para ver si de casualidad se colgaba, generé chispas arrancando un motor mediante contactores, lo puse encima de un motor de corriente continua de 90VDC controlado por tiristores, ( si de esos que te joden la red)... y como *no* me lo esperaba todo quedo genial nunca se colgó, alguien conoce otra fuente de ruido mas potente es que pienso ponerlo a trabajar en el campo


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Feb 17, 2011)

Te quería consultar que modelo de optoaclopador usaste para tu diseño ?


----------



## lubeck (Feb 17, 2011)

yo tengo una duda sobre el cristal de tres patitas... presisamente ayer vi un cristal que estaba soldada la carcaza con tierra o masa.... y me surgio esa duda???   por que lo harian asi, sera lo mismo que las tres patitas???.....

el filtro EMI ???? ni idea de su existencia.... a buscar!!!!


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Feb 17, 2011)

> yo tengo una duda sobre el cristal de tres patitas... presisamente ayer  vi un cristal que estaba soldada la carcaza con tierra o masa.... y me  surgio esa duda???   por que lo harian asi, sera lo mismo que las tres  patitas???.....



Es un resonador cerámico , tiene el cristal + capacitores de filtrado incluidos en una misma cápsula.



> el filtro EMI ???? ni idea de su existencia.... a buscar!!!!



Encontré un enlace: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/diseno-filtro-emi-emc-11247/


----------



## lubeck (Feb 17, 2011)

> tiene el cristal + capacitores de filtrado incluidos en una misma cápsula.




aaaahhh ok... entiendo porque lo de las tres patitas... gracias jonathan....


----------



## DANDY (Feb 17, 2011)

los calculos son similares para el tlp521-4 o el pc847, ambos tienen 4  optoacopladores y asi se ahorra, yo escogí el mas comodo el tlp521-4, el  led de entrada enciende a la vez junto al opto por eso está en serie,  esto ahorra espacio y a la vez evita consumo innecesario en el circuito  interno del plc, recuerda que son 14 entradas basta con 5mA por cada led  para tener 70mA es bastante por eso lo puse en la entrada de señal, el  diodo antiparalelo es por si existe falla en la alimentacion, una  entrada alterna no afectaria en nada al opto y al led


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Feb 17, 2011)

Muchas gracias, voy a ver si comienzo con el diseño de mi PLC lo más pronto posible para hacer las pruebas..

Dandy....según vos todo el problema estaba en alimentación ? o había algo más que te estaba causando problemas...


----------



## DANDY (Feb 17, 2011)

no,jamas dije que solo la alimentacion, dime moyano, ¿nunca tuviste problemas de ruido? en mi caso no tuve necesidad de usar jaula de faraday, basto con un buen plano de masa que recubre la tarjeta para el ruido que se introduce por el aire


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Feb 18, 2011)

Ok , lo voy a tener en cuenta..gracias DANDY


----------



## DANDY (Feb 19, 2011)

para los antirebote, te recomiendo que uses el _Schmitt trigger_ 74ls540, contiene 8 _Schmitt trigger _internamente y es facil de conseguir http://www.ee.latrobe.edu.au/internal/workshop/store/pdf/74LS541.pdf


----------



## J2C (Feb 20, 2011)

Dandy

Si bien no suele ser común tener problemas con los optoaclopadores, en mi opinión es preferible colocar los que vienen de una sola unidad por encapsulado ya que si hubiese problemas en el futuro el ahorro actual desaparece en la primer reparación.

Dicho cambio no genera problemas de espacio debido a que cuatro unidades independientes ocupan el mismo espacio fisico y conexionado que una sola unidad cuadruple.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Feb 20, 2011)

Hola DANDY como estás, quería saber que componente es el siguiente:


----------



## DANDY (Feb 20, 2011)

Hola *Moyano* ese es el filtro de linea, filtro de red o filtro EMI del que tanto hablaba, yo lo compre hecho y el costo fue de 4 euros aproximadamente, digo euros por que en mi pais usamos la moneda de un nuevo sol, me gustaria darte todos los calculos de las etapas y el montaje pero quiero que llegues a armar el tuyo y cuando lo tengas funcionando podemos comparararlos


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Feb 20, 2011)

> me gustaria darte todos los calculos de las etapas y el montaje pero  quiero que llegues a armar el tuyo y cuando lo tengas funcionando  podemos comparararlos


Obvio, esa fue la idea desde el principio. Lo que te pregunté fue a causa de que no tenía idea de que podría llegar a ser ese componente.

Ahora te dejo mi diseño para las entradas digitales:






El diseño lo encontré en un libro viejo...solo le añadí el pull - up. El optoacoplador usé el mismo que el tuyo.


----------



## DANDY (Feb 20, 2011)

ya pero dime cual es la tension del vdd que piensas usar?, ten en cuenta que esa tension de vdd no debe compartirse con el de la fuente de tu pic si no no tendria sentido el optoacoplador, algo mas, no  le pongas directo al pic la salida del opto, para eso usa un antirebote como el siguiente pero con el integrado que te dije antes, en tu circuito que pusiste r3 y c1 no son necesarios


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Feb 20, 2011)

Para las entradas quiero que sean compatibles con 24V DC - AC. 

Con respecto a lo que me decís voy a ver si lo modifico para no tener que usar C1 y R3.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Feb 20, 2011)

Acá está mi modificación, el capacitor se lo puse del lado del smith trigger para maximizar el filtrado:


----------



## DANDY (Feb 21, 2011)

exacto solo te falto poner la resistencia de descarga, poner un interruptor (en este caso un opto) directamente en paralelo a tu condensador solo acorta la vida de tu condensador, debes usar una resistencia de descarga, aumentale el valor de R2 ya que si vas a usar entrada AC habra un rizado que tienes que vencer debido a que a tu pic le debe llegar un 1 logico constante prueba con un simulador y un schmit cualquiera, simulalo o pruebalo en protoboard y veras de lo que hablo, cualquier consulta aqui estoy


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Feb 21, 2011)

Una pregunta DANDY, la resistencia no tendría que estar en serie con el capacitor ?...sino habría un divisor resistivo con la resistencia PULL - UP. Con respecto a las salidas voy a usar un optoacoplador en conjunto con un driver de potencia y salida a relés.

Ahora me queda ver el tema de alimentación y el famoso filtro EMI.


----------



## DANDY (Feb 21, 2011)

usa este circuito_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/453885/ _R1=100k R2=1k C1=1uf el diodo no es necesario


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Feb 21, 2011)

Ok gracias por la ayuda, espero no ser molesto con mis preguntas.


----------



## DANDY (Feb 21, 2011)

Moyano Jonathan dijo:


> Ok gracias por la ayuda, espero no ser molesto con mis preguntas.



no nada de eso, ya quiero ver funcionando el tuyo,el mio solo tiene salida a transistores, el tuyo sera con relay verdad?, no se si la chispa del relay resetee el micro, eh leido algunos post que dicen que les pasa eso al acercar un relay con sus contactos en 220v a un pic (supongo que con el plano de masa se solucinaria ese problema), yo lo hice con salida a transistor por motivo de desgaste, prefiero 100% estado solido para evitar que se dañe un relay interno en el plc, yo uso relay externos en riel din, cosa que si falla es facil de reemplazar ¿habra que probar verdad?, la ventaja que lo puedes hacer en modulos separados similar al mio cosa que si te da problemas usar relay le cambias solo la tarjeta de arriba por una con transistores


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Feb 21, 2011)

Como decís vos, es cuestión de probar. Ahora me voy a poner con el tema de la fuente y el filtro EMI y demáses para poder seguír con mi diseño.

saludos !


----------



## DANDY (Feb 24, 2011)

para la salida si usas relay ya no lo veo necesario el optoacoplador, basta con un driver ULN, no tendria sentido usar optoacoplador si usas la misma fuente para el pic y el relay, así tan solo compartas el negativo esto ya seria innecesario puesto que las tierras estarian unidas


----------



## J2C (Feb 24, 2011)

Como comentario he visto en las placas de control de los Aire Acondicionados Split la picardia de usar relay de 12V operados con ULN2X03 para evitar los ruidos debido a ellos.

Usan un pre-regulador 7812 primero de donde obtienen la tensión de los relay's y la primera parte del detector de cruce por cero, y luego un 78L05 para los +5V de la parte lógica con el micro.

Me parecio una buena picardía para evitar ruidos por los impulsos de conexión/desconexión de las cargas inductivas. Si bien no usan plano de masa como el de Dandy ese diseño me gusto mucho.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## DANDY (Feb 24, 2011)

hola *j2c* el principal problema con las cargas inductivas es que al momento de desenergizarlas te generan un pico de tension inverso en sus bornes, esto en sí ya es ruido electrico y se puede introducir en la fuente, usar un driver ULN  es lo mas adecuado ya que posee diodo interno para la bobina del relay ( carga inductiva debil), sin embargo no basta con ese driver para eliminar el ruido que se genera en los contactos del relay(carga inductiva fuerte),este ruido se genera debido a una chispa la cual es mas potente al desconectar por ejemplo cargas inductivas como:
contactores, motores DC o AC,lamparas fluorescentes, electrovalvulas, solenoides etc en serie al contacto del relay,esta chispa se puede transmitir por el aire o por la linea de alimentación......... al ...usar una carga resistiva, por ejemplo focos,resistencias calefactoras, usando el plano de masa el cual trabaja como una antena para las tranmision de ruido por el aire, nos protegemos de este problema, falta resaltar que este plano de masa es mucho mas efectivo si se coloca hacia una conexion con pozo a tierra, por ejemplo las buenas fuentes de pc usan un filtro emi de entrada con terminal de tierra,aunque muchos actualmente ni utilizan esta opción


----------



## picaficionado (Mar 11, 2011)

Un cordial saludo para ustedes, quiero pedirles su concejo y ayuda, en el siguiente inconveniente que tengo; haces unos días atrás, elabore una tarjeta electrónica con un PIC 16f84A y en el taller donde lo desarrolle todo marcho de maravilla; llego el día de montarlo en la maquina para la cual desarrolle la tarjeta y cuando se puso en funcionamiento todo se hecho a perder; EL PIC SE ENLOQUECIÓ y no trabajo para nada. Mi conclusión a este problema es que los ruidos eléctricos y todas estas cosas que afectan nuestros amigos PIC están ocasionando el mal funcionamiento.

leyendo en muchas paginas de Internet sobre estos inconvenientes llego a las siguientes conclusiones:
1- se debe elaborar un buen circuito para filtra la alimentación AC en mi caso es de 220Vac.
2- la fuente de alimentación de la electrónica debe quedar muy bien filtrada (unos buenos condensadores) junto a los IC para la regulación de voltaje.
3- las señales de entrada y salida deben estar en lo posible Opto-acopladas.
4- la tarjeta PCB debe tener muy buen plano de masas.

subiré unos diseños de lo que estoy elaborando para solucionar estos inconvenientes y espero que me puedan ayudar y aconsejar.


----------



## picaficionado (Mar 12, 2011)

Un saludo,

quiero compartir con ustedes una configuración que he visto en algunos equipos electrónicos de la compañía para la cual trabajo:

en la imagen pueden ver una fuente de +5Vdc, lo particular de esta es que tiene un capacitor de poliester de 2,2nf, la pregunta es ¿este capacitor ayuda a reducir el ruido en la fuente y a su vez da una mejor estabilidad al funcionamiento de los IC (circuitos integrados) alimentados por dicha fuente?





[/IMG]

Continuando con mis consultas, quiero compartir este diseño de la fuente que deseo fabricar para el circuito con PIC que no me trabaja por efectos del ruido eléctrico, pregunto ¿que tal les parece?¿es viable el capacitor C14 (2,2nf) desde cero voltios hasta tierra, consigo con esto minimizar el ruido en el diseño? 

Agradezco de antemano sus recomendaciones y sugerencias.


----------



## avpc79 (Mar 12, 2011)

Hola, tuve problemas con mi PLC con cualquier PIC que empleara, se reiniciaba en momentos aleatorios. Segui un consejo que vi en la red y solucionado, es muy sencillo y es el siguiente:

1) Un condensador 0,1uF entre Vdd y Vss lo mas cercano posible al pic, sugerian de tantalo pero no tenia y use ceramico. (Esto es algo que aparentemente es elemental pero como todo lo que he venido haciendo es sin ese condensador pues lo obviaba).

2) Un condensador de 0,1 uF entre la base de cada transistor de potencia y la tierra del circuito. (tambien debio ser de tantalo pero use ceramico)

Tuve meses lidiando con ese problemas de las reiniciadas y el dia que puse esos 5 condensadores se acabo mi dolor de cabeza...


----------



## J2C (Mar 12, 2011)

Avpc79
Es correcto que recomienden que sean de Tantalio esos capacitores debido a su muy baja ESR (resistencia equivalente serie) lo cual los hace muy buenos en altas frecuencias y los pulsos que alteran el funcionamiento del PIC son de altas frecuencias.

También se pueden usar los Ceramicos Multicapas que son mucho mas económicos que los de Tantalio, y *fundamental* colocarlos lo mas cercano que sea posible a la alimentación de cada integrado de tu circuito, es una norma de diseño con técnicas digitales.


Picaficionado
Observa los detalles del trabajo realizado por Dandy y tendras bastante información para mejorar tu diseño, como también los comentarios de los demas participantes.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Mar 12, 2011)

Como comenta Dandy más arriba, lo fundamental es la fuente de alimentación .....luego puedes ver los demás aspectos del circuito en cuanto al ruido electrico..pero como punto principal está la alimentación.

Luego de mucho pelearme con cálculos para determinar el mejor filtro de entrada para la fuente....me puse a buscar filtros emi comerciales ....


----------



## Scooter (Mar 13, 2011)

Para filtrar algo, lo primero que hay que saber es que estamos filtrando y eso no siempre se sabe.
En mi experiencia varistores a la entrada y un lm323 como regulador. Los filtros LC nunca han hacho nada de nada y poner un condensador de filtro gigantesco solo sirve para quemar el puente a medio plazo. Por supuesto todas las entradas y salidas optoacopladas y el lado de "alta" totalmente separado; si los pones a la misma fuente o unes las masas lo pierdes todo.


----------



## DANDY (Mar 13, 2011)

*picaficionado* te comento que el filtro de linea que acabas de poner es efectivo cuando las dos bobinas L1 y L2 estan bobinado sobre el mismo nucleo toroidal de manera invertida, y la fuente con 2,2n hacia gnd que pusiste es una opcion que una vez vi en una fuente conmutada de un plc de marca omrom, el gnd cabe decirte que es carcasa, masa y con una toma a tierra de echo que te salvaras de casi todo tipo de ruido electrico, prueba lo que te acabo de decir y me comentas si sigues con las colgadas de pic


----------



## picaficionado (Mar 15, 2011)

*DANDY* agradezco que te hallas tomado el tiempo para contestarme, me pondre a realizar el diseño de la PCB para llevar a cabo lo que he planteado; luego les cuento como me fue y si es posible subo imagenes del producto final.

Nuevamente mil gracias a todos.


----------



## Flipertech (Mar 17, 2011)

Esa misma Idea tengo yo y estoy trabajando en eya,uso para programar los pic actualmente Niple de Jorge Cano Argentina, pero ahora estoy un poco limitado para consguir $$ de los verdes en mi pais venezuela para adquirir la ultima version y asi acelerar este proyecto,tambien estoy adentrandome en fuscionar las istrucciones con visual Basic,pero ya que nombrastes Visual Estudio le voy a hechar una revisada a ver que tal, Un Saludo.


----------



## andrumic23 (May 12, 2011)

Hola amigo, que pena haberme perdido tanto tiempo pero la verdad es que he intentado escribirte en 3 ocasiones y la pagina no me lo ha permitido...?????

Te adjunto una copia del plano de la fuente que utilizo... 

Ver el archivo adjunto fuente.rar 
[/COLOR] 
Vi el video en el que arrancas un estrella delta con tu plc está muy bien....
Pero una cosa es arrancar un motor y otra cosa es que la maquina que manejes dependa de una red eléctrica en la cual hay conectadas muchas maquinas que prenden y arrancas motores, bobinas, válvulas, resistencias etc... de forma aleatoria....

Sería muy bueno que lo probaras en un ambiente muy ruidoso...

La fuente y el plc tienen una jaula faraday a tierra para evitar interferencias radiadas...

cualquier cosa me comentas.

bye.

Andrés Felipe Gómez Rendón
Tecnólogo Electrónico
Medellin (Colombia)


----------



## DANDY (May 12, 2011)

Hola andrumic lo de tu fuente acabo de verla, sinceramente en el rectificador veo condensadores de 0.1uf en paralelo a cada diodo pero las que siempre e visto son de 10nf,para lo demas lal fuente esta muy bien, aunque no llego a comprender para que usarias los 9v y 12v ya que en los plc se usa 24vdc en la etapa de control, te comento que el lugar donde hice las pruebas de mi plc es una zona industrial con mucho ruido, si armas un circuito con pic en protoboard te aseguro que se vuelve loco y hace cualquier cosa menos lo que deseas,lee mis anteriores post y te daras cuenta de lo que te hablo... cualquier consulta aqui estoy...


----------



## andrumic23 (Jun 17, 2011)

DANDY dijo:


> Hola andrumic lo de tu fuente acabo de verla, sinceramente en el rectificador veo condensadores de 0.1uf en paralelo a cada diodo pero las que siempre e visto son de 10nf,para lo demas lal fuente esta muy bien, aunque no llego a comprender para que usarias los 9v y 12v ya que en los plc se usa 24vdc en la etapa de control, te comento que el lugar donde hice las pruebas de mi plc es una zona industrial con mucho ruido, si armas un circuito con pic en protoboard te aseguro que se vuelve loco y hace cualquier cosa menos lo que deseas,lee mis anteriores post y te daras cuenta de lo que te hablo... cualquier consulta aqui estoy...


 
Hola amigo, mira los 12 voltios los utilizo para alimentar los amplificadores operacionales que me controlan la salida de 0 a 10V/DC (Salida analoga) y los 9 los tengo es para reducir el voltaje de manera menos brusca y así poder evitar recalentamiento en el 7805.

Algo importante.... Los 24V/dc de control lo utilizo con una fuente independiente ya que no se debe manejar potencia con la misma fuente que alimentas el PIC. por tal razón es que también se deben de utilizar opto-acopladores...
[/COLOR] 

cualquier cosa me comentas.

bye.

Andrés Felipe Gómez Rendón
Tecnólogo Electrónico
Medellin (Colombia)


----------



## DANDY (Ago 10, 2011)

andrumic es una buena opcion la que usas, en mi caso necesite solo 5v para el control debido a que mi plc es puramente entradas y salidas digitales,en otra version que haga me vere forzado a usar 12v por lo de las señales analogicas estandar de 0-10v ó 2-10v


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Ago 10, 2011)

Hola a todos! 
Una pequeña duda, ¿como esta el proyecto?
voy resumiendo cada informacion que van comentando 
saludos!


----------



## DANDY (Sep 26, 2011)

el proyecto va bien, el mio ya funciona al 100% lo tengo trabajando mas de medio año, lee todos los post que alli estan los "secretos" para que no tengas problemas con el ruido electrico


----------



## dinoelectro (Sep 28, 2011)

hola moyano jonathan... tu tema esta candente... hay muy buena informacion en este post lo suficiente para llevar a cabo el proyecto... pero acepta mi consejo... es dificil revisar todos los mensajes que los usuarios han dejado, porque no resumes todos los puntos importantes del tema y las conclusiones relevantes en un archivo pdf para que  podamos revizarlo con calma... yo se que es mucho pedir pero bueno... es solo una sugerencia.

una cosa mas la comunicacion serie rs232 se puede reemplazar con CDC o HID para adaptarlo al puerto USB. estoy dispuesto a colaborar con mi modesto conocimiento.  adios y gracias por tu valioso aporte


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Sep 28, 2011)

> hola moyano jonathan... tu tema esta candente... hay muy buena informacion en este post lo suficiente para llevar a cabo el proyecto... pero acepta mi consejo... es dificil revisar todos los mensajes que los usuarios han dejado, porque no resumes todos los puntos importantes del tema y las conclusiones relevantes en un archivo pdf para que podamos revizarlo con calma...



En cuanto tenga tiempo voy a realizar tu pedido. Por ahora la facultad me está consumiendo mucho tiempo y no dispongo de muchos horarios para la electrónica, pero a la brevedad voy a realizar lo que me pedís.

En cuanto al PLC ya lo tengo diseñado, faltan algunas cosas básicas pero las voy a ir implementado en cuanto tenga más tiempo.

Un saludo !


----------



## Daniel Meza (Sep 28, 2011)

Hola, apenas empecé a leer este tema y de inmediato me interesó. Estoy de acuerdo en que este tipo de proyectos son buenos precisamente para aprender de los problemas que se tienen en la industria (ruido, costo, compatibilidad) y no tanto el de la competencia de si comprar un PLC de marca o hacerlo uno mismo. Les contaré que personalmente he construido unos secuenciadores para unas máquinas de inyección de plástico, no son como tal PLC's pero son parecidos. 


Esta placa es del más reciente que he hecho, está basado en un microcontrolador PIC16F876 funcionando a 4MHz, tiene 5 salidas a relevador para manejar las válvulas de los pistones de la máquina. Cuenta con un módulo LCD de 4x20 caracteres y teclado, Puerto RS232 (aún no lo implemento en software debido a mi escaso conocimiento de C o visual C para hacerle la interfaz al ordenador). Su programación es fija, es decir solo se le introducen algunos valores de tiempo para que siga una secuencia determinada por el usuario. 

Como pueden ver su fuente es muy sencilla (un regulador 7805 para la lógica de control y un regulador de transistor y zener para los relevadores) más sus capacitores de filtrado.
Cuenta con detector de falla de energía para almacenar los datos de producción actual y reanudar la operación una vez se restablezca el suministro de energía. 
Otra cosa, el costo de este hasta ahora ha sido de $1000 mexicanos, falta aún su gabinete el cual mando a construir en acrílico y cuesta aproximadamente otros $350.




Este es un secuenciador ya terminado pero una versión anterior, no dispone de puerto serie y su LCD es más pequeño 2X16. 

Los que hecho llevan trabajando desde hace como 1 año y no han dado problemas, el ambiente donde operan es algo ruidoso pero no en extremo. 

Lo más complejo fué su programación ya que fue hecha en ensamblador. 

En fin, pienso mejorar el diseño con algunas ideas de este tema, especialmente en lo que refiere a la fuente de alimentación y a las entradas de datos así que estaré pendiente a las publicaciones que hagan. 
Saludos desde México.


----------



## DANDY (Sep 29, 2011)

Sinceramente no comprendo por que no se dan la molestia de leer todos los post!,la electronica no es solo armar tambien es aprender de los diseños de otros colegas,* apenas son 3 paginas* y tiene todo lo necesario para que una pesona con conocimiento intermedio lo pueda armar
...Bueno cambiando de tema les comento que las salidas a rele no los eh implementado aún,se que en el contacto se genera una chispa y "puede colgar el pic" si estuviera cerca,pronto hare una version básica mas sencilla que mi PLC de 14 entradas 8 salidas, en este caso sera un secuenciador de solo *2 salidas a rele y 8 entradas digitales*,en este caso lo usare para controlar una secuencia de una máquina por tiempos de trabajo de 10 minutos por cada 1 hora durante 9 horas y luego apagado automatico.
Algunas caracteristicas de este pequeño bicho

*alimentacion 220v
*8 entradas digitales 5VDC (antirebote por hardware)
*2 salidas digitales a rele 10A
*programacion ICSP (con el pickit2 clone)
*visualizacion de datos en display 4 digitos 7 segmentos
*pic de uso 16F876A
*Tamaño compacto 8cm x 12cm
*software de programacion PARSIC (lenguaje de bloques similar al PLC logo de siemens)


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Oct 1, 2011)

DANDY dijo:


> Sinceramente no comprendo por que no se dan la molestia de leer todos los post!,la electronica no es solo armar tambien es aprender de los diseños de otros colegas,* apenas son 3 paginas* y tiene todo lo necesario para que una pesona con conocimiento intermedio lo pueda armar
> ...Bueno cambiando de tema les comento que las salidas a rele no los eh implementado aún,se que en el contacto se genera una chispa y "puede colgar el pic" si estuviera cerca,pronto hare una version básica mas sencilla que mi PLC de 14 entradas 8 salidas, en este caso sera un secuenciador de solo *2 salidas a rele y 8 entradas digitales*,en este caso lo usare para controlar una secuencia de una máquina por tiempos de trabajo de 10 minutos por cada 1 hora durante 9 horas y luego apagado automatico.
> Algunas caracteristicas de este pequeño bicho
> 
> ...



hohoh gracias por comentar tu proyecto DANDY 
mmm, eso si, has pensado en ocupar optoacopladores para la salida a reles?
he leido que son mas eficientes que transistores.
saludos!!


----------



## DANDY (Oct 1, 2011)

Hola @kaeduselectroraik respecto a lo de usar un optoacoplador, pienso que pierde sentido al usar un rele debido a que los contactos y la bobina del rele estan aislados mecanicamente, el ruido que produce la bobina del rele se puede eliminar facilmente  usando un diodo invetido paralelo a la bobina y el ruido que produce una chispa en los contactos usando una simple red snubber con una resistencia de 100ohm y un condensador de 0.1uf


----------



## dinoelectro (Oct 1, 2011)

DANDY...resumir un tema tiene sus beneficios, el echo de que muchos usuarios, con conocimiento escaso del tema pueden postear y conducir a datos erroneos... ademas de filtrar informacion redundante que puede entorpecer el desarrollo del proyecto..

salidas a rele??? porque?? son lentas, inducen ruido, ocupan espacio exajerado en el circuito impreso, y ademas si al CPU le proveemos de transistores o triacs, disparan reles cuando asi lo deseemos... pero no considero buena idea que los reles esten formando parte del PLC

ahora respecto al socalo para ICSP pudiera ser buena la idea, pero mejor si en el programa ubicamos un bootloader.. asi ya no sera necesario el programador

recomiendo la lectura DAQ con pic 18f4550, en este mismo foro.. si podemos unir los dos proyectos tendremos un PLC que pueda monitorearse y controlarse desde internet.. ademas serviria para disenar sistemas SCADA

saludos cordiales


----------



## Nestor2017 (Oct 2, 2011)

Hola lo del optoacoplador para señales analogas me aprece bien pero habra que ever el problema del ruido, y como dices lo que seria bueno es que tenga un monitoreo por Ethernet, la aplicacion de USB solo seria para configurararlo en el lugar de instalacion, como dije la comunicacion deberia ser por Ethernet para una mejor velocidad.

Sigamos con el proyecto


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Oct 2, 2011)

DANDY dijo:


> Hola @kaeduselectroraik respecto a lo de usar un optoacoplador, pienso que pierde sentido al usar un rele debido a que los contactos y la bobina del rele estan aislados mecanicamente, el ruido que produce la bobina del rele se puede eliminar facilmente  usando un diodo invetido paralelo a la bobina y el ruido que produce una chispa en los contactos usando una simple red snubber con una resistencia de 100ohm y un condensador de 0.1uf


Gracias por verificar DANDY 
he visto esquemas de PLC y casi siempre colocan optoacopladores para las salidas.
pero al parecer no es muy eficiento por como dices, osea por lo del ruido 
jajaja.
saludos!!!


----------



## DANDY (Oct 3, 2011)

Hola Kaedus jamas dije que los optoacopladores no son eficientes, al contrario, son bastante eficientes para aislar etapas al no poseer contacto fisico, y por lo tanto el ruido por conduccion es eliminadoen las entradas de señal,lo que me refiero es a que no tiene sentido usar optoacopladores si se va a compartir el mismo tierra o GND de las señales de control externas y del PLC,tambien pierde sentido usar optoacopladores para controlar un relay debido a que en el relay ya estan aislados mecanicamente sus contactos y la bobina, a menos que uses otra fuente externa para alimentar los relay si son de otro voltaje, no tiene sentido usar optoacopladores para controlarlos.


----------



## Scooter (Oct 3, 2011)

Si se usan relés no tiene mucho sentido los optoacopladores.
De cualquier modo las entradas si que deben de usar optoacopladores y una fuente diferenciada con TODO separado.


----------



## Nestor2017 (Oct 5, 2011)

Hola a todos:

Me parece que el uso de optoacopladores debe de aplicarse a la entrada mas aun si la tension es de 110/220VAC sera mas seguro, sobre optoacopladores en la salida no es necesario si se utiliza Reles pero si se utilizara triacs si seria necesario ya que los PLCs comerciales lo llevan, para las entradas analogicas se podria utilizar optoacopladores para este tipo de señal como HCPL7800J.

Saludos


----------



## imabest (Oct 5, 2011)

que tal, soy nuevo e este foro, no me he leido todo el post, pero si he visto que lo que intentan es muy interesante.

quiero compartir con ustedes un poco de un proyecto de automatizacion que estoy desarrollando para que se den una idea de los sistemas, costos, y rendimiento de lo que intentan hacer.

bueno mi proyecto es sobre un deshidratador automático, en donde hice el diseño completo basandome en los PLC, consta de un micro cypress CY8C27443-24PXI, que es un microcontrolador robusto de grandes prestaciones y bajo costo, y que por el modelo esta diseñado para trabajar en ambiente industrial (según el fabricante ). no utilice entradas con acopladores puesto que las entradas principales son analógicas directas de los sensores.

la programación esta por completo hecha en C, ya que no hay casi aplicaciones para este micro y mucho menos como el lenguaje ladder para pic, porque es complicado de manejar.

me he gastado de la siguiente forma:
1 x CY8C274443-24PXI $6 
1 x LCD 16x2 $10 
1 x Cristal de 12MHz $.50 
2 x cap de 12pF  $.10
1 x CD74HCT14 $1 (para el reloj junto con el cristal)
6 x botones NA $ 3 (para las instrucciones de ejecucion)
3 x 4n30 $4 (optoacopladores darlington para las salidas)
3 x relevador 5v $3
2 x fuentes conmutadas económicas de 5v $10 (una para la etapa digital y otra para los relevadores)
resistores, led indicadores y cables varios $3
caja plastica para montaje $3
circuito impreso $3

todos los precios son redondeados en USD.


----------



## Chico3001 (Oct 6, 2011)

Creo que combine 2 temas que no debieron ser combinados.... Trate de separarlos pero ya no se cual es cual, si ven algo que no pertenece aqui por favor envienme un mensaje privado para separarlo... 

Gracias..


----------



## DSP (Oct 7, 2011)

Hola a todos, hace tiempo que hice mi mini-plc con pic18, pero, lo que mas me llama la atención es la programacion por medio de FBD (Functional Block Diagram). Es algo parecido a los bloques del simulink. Pero como tengo muy arraigado el paradigma de "programa una vez y ejecuta donde sea" (No estoy seguro de que sea asi exactamente) pensé en hacer un programa de edición de estos FBD, que no generara codigo especifico para algun micro, sino que generara xml. Este xml contendria la informacion implicita en un diagrama FBD, desde las coordenadas de los bloques, conexiones, entradas, salidas, tipos de cada bloque etc. Despues de esto, seria hacer un simulador de las funciones prediseñadas. Y por ultimo hacer "compiladores" para cada procesador o hardware que se desee.

De hecho inicié con este proyecto, pero cuento con un problema que por lo que he leido es común en varios de los compañeros en este foro: "falta del tiempo suficiente". Sin embargo tuve la suerte de encontrarme con esta pagina:

http://www.beremiz.org/

En ella está algo muy parecido a lo que imaginé. 
Espero que pueda servir a alguien. Es un soft que no solo tiene FBD, sino tambien diagramas en escalera, entre otros y es Open Source. Ademas genera C y phyton. Otra caracteristica que  es de las que mas me gustan es que su formato de archivo es XML y se puede extraer del mismo bastante info.


----------



## DANDY (Oct 7, 2011)

*DSP* me parece que no leiste los mensajes de este post, eso del lenguaje de bloques funcionales es el lenguaje con el que esta funcionando mi plc al 100%_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/414300/ _automaticamente el software genera el .HEX y este se le programa al pic mediante ICSP


----------



## DSP (Oct 7, 2011)

Francamente no leí todos (si la mayria), y si pude observar que lo programas con parsic, sin embargo no he podido descargarlo ya que al parecer no es gratuito y solo se pueden obtener versiones de prueba. (O corrigeme si me equivoco)

Yo dije:


> Por cierto, tambien estoy buscando el parsic.. Alguien conoce una web donde se pueda descargar?



No buscaba suplantar tu trabajo sino complementar. El beremiz me parece un muy buen soft y por eso lo sugerí, pero si está cerrado el tema, siento haber molestado


----------



## DANDY (Oct 7, 2011)

DSP No no es ninguna molestia yo no acabe de leer tu mensaje tampoco jejej no me di cuenta que preguntaste sobre el parsic, con respecto a tu pregunta busca en google... parsic 3.56 facebook ...


----------



## Daniel.more (Oct 8, 2011)

este proyecto no tiene de ninguna menera un final feliz.....porque suponiendo que se termine y funcione correcto,el coste de fabricarlo medianamente profecional,duplicaria el coste de uno comercial de los modernos,que estan realmente baratos....y si su finalidad es la de el estudio en escuelas,o autodidactas....vale sabrias programar ese plc. y que? aun asi no tendrias ni idea de como programar un plc comercial,yo hablo bajo mi experiencia,que si se progarmar plc industriales comerciales,y como tecnico de algunas casas de maquinaria tambien se programar plc digamos exclusivos,que siempre tienen menos prestaciones y no se pueden ampliar.. que nadie se sienta ofendido que he hecho esta obserbacion desde el cariño y el respeto...saludos


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Oct 8, 2011)

> este proyecto no tiene de ninguna menera un final feliz.....porque suponiendo que se termine y funcione correcto,el coste de fabricarlo medianamente profecional,duplicaria el coste de uno comercial de los modernos,que estan realmente baratos....y si su finalidad es la de el estudio en escuelas,o autodidactas....vale sabrias programar ese plc. y que? aun asi no tendrias ni idea de como programar un plc comercial,yo hablo bajo mi experiencia,que si se progarmar plc industriales comerciales,y como tecnico de algunas casas de maquinaria tambien se programar plc digamos exclusivos,que siempre tienen menos prestaciones y no se pueden ampliar.. que nadie se sienta ofendido que he hecho esta obserbacion desde el cariño y el respeto...saludos



Entiendo lo que decís igual la idea es hacer algo para estudiantes...un proyecto para que entiendan la estructura de como funciona uno real...


----------



## DANDY (Oct 8, 2011)

Daniel.more dijo:


> este proyecto no tiene de ninguna *menera* un final feliz.....porque suponiendo que se termine y funcione correcto,el coste de fabricarlo medianamente* profecional*,duplicaria el coste de uno comercial de los modernos,que estan realmente baratos....y si su finalidad es la de el estudio en escuelas,o autodidactas....vale sabrias programar ese plc. y que? aun asi no tendrias ni idea de como programar un plc comercial,yo hablo bajo mi experiencia,que si se progarmar plc industriales comerciales,y como tecnico de algunas casas de maquinaria tambien se programar plc digamos exclusivos,que siempre tienen menos prestaciones y no se pueden ampliar.. que nadie se sienta ofendido que he hecho esta* obserbacion* desde el cariño y el respeto...saludos


 
Bueno casi todo el mundo sabemos programar muchas marcas de PLC`s,SIEMENS,ALLEN BRADLEY,SCHNEIDER,OMROM,FESTO... pero el final de esto no es competir con las grandes marcas si no hacer algo funcional y con prestaciones industriales que por cierto yo ya logre y gaste casi 8 veces menos que un PLC de la marca SIEMENS


----------



## rawitox (Oct 13, 2011)

Hola Dandy que tal!!! Me llamo Rawi José soy de Venezuela actualmente estoy por culminar mi carrera en Ing. Electrónica y para mi proyecto final de carrera deseo desarrollar un sistema de autómata programable (PLC) basado en un microcontrolador PIC con su respectivo software de programación en Lenguaje Escalera implementando el lenguaje de programación Visual Basic para fines educativos en la institución donde estudio. Por tal motivo, me he visto en la necesidad de pedir tu ayuda en cuanto a conocimientos referidos al tema, ya que me ha interesado tu proyecto en el foro. Me gustaría contactar contigo para que me ayudaras en lo que puedas



. También estaría agradecido contigo si me pudieras facilitar tu proyecto (es decir, los diagramas circuitales y códigos del micro) para echarles un vistazo he ir estudiando la metodología que implementaste para realizarlo.
 Sin más nada que agregar y esperando tu pronta respuesta y valiosa colaboración me despido. Saludos!!!


----------



## craulg (Oct 21, 2011)

andrumic23 dijo:


> Hola amigo, te cuento que yo ya he diseñado varios PLC con EL PIC18F4550 y los utilizo en un ambiente industrial muy duro (Muchísimo ruido electromagnético, altas temperaturas, Mucha humedad etc....) y los tengo trabajando actualmente sin problemas... Te cuento que lo más importante antes que nada es tener una buena fuente de alimentación lo mas filtrada posible (Por nada del mundo utilices fuentes swichadas ya que estas generan mucho ruido que afecta a los PIC y también permiten el paso de transcientes a tu sistema y de seguro se te colgara el PIC.) yo utilizo una fuente que yo mismo diseñe con un transformador 508 puente de diodos muchos capacitores, diodos y bobinas, reguladores  para evitar el ingreso de los ruidos al sistema... los voltajes de esta son 12V, 9V, 5V.
> 
> Los PLC que tengo trabajando tienen 24 entradas análogas, 8 salidas análogas, 16 entradas digitales y 24 salidas digitales, utilizan 2 pic18f4550 y el software de control lo diseño en Visual Basic 6.0 la comunicación es via USB (lo cual no te lo recomiendo porque es muy susceptible al ruido, mejor utiliza serial), utilizo multiplexores para entradas análogas y para entradas digitales, las salidas análogas las manejo con potenciómetros digitales... (Estos son costosos pero muy fáciles de manejar y son muy estables)...  tanto las entradas digitales como las salidas digitales son por medio de opto acopladores para poder separar la fuente del PLC con la fuente de 24V del tablero eléctrico de la maquina.
> 
> ...






Hola Soy de Peru, y estoy interesado en crear un plc, pero yo quisiera utilizar el microcontrolador c-control de la marca conrad, ya que lo estoy utilizando en otras aplicaciones, solo quisiera saber que mas necesito a parte del microcontrolador. espero tu respuesta


----------



## elemos13 (Oct 21, 2011)

Yo solo les tengo una pregunta a andrumic23 y a DANDY sus circuitos los e visto y analizado un poco y mi pregunta es la siguiente han probado sus sistemas con alta frecuencia y les a funcionado? esto por que yo intente con cosas distintas y hasta la fecha el micro se reinicia creo voy a intentar asegurar mas la fuente o reforsarla mas haber si me resulta o si en base a sus comentarios se soluciona mi problema espero sus comentarios para asi ver si esto ayuda a las pruebas que tengan que someter sus sistemas y probar mas estos para ver si aun con esta prueba siguen funcionando esta prueba seria la de fuego hacia sus sistemas tal vez no han sometido sus sistemas a esta prueba la propongo pues si resulta la implementacion de este seria un gran avance ya que como comnetan los sistemas que soportan estos ambientes son de precios elevadisimos y si con estos sistemas economicos se soluciona para todo tipo de ambientes al que se le someta lo soportara y no solo seria educativo seria de aplicacion industrial como lo menciona el titulo. 

Saludos, elemos13


----------



## DANDY (Oct 23, 2011)

elemos13 dijo:


> Yo solo les tengo una pregunta a andrumic23 y a DANDY sus circuitos los e visto y analizado un poco y mi pregunta es la siguiente han probado sus sistemas con alta frecuencia y les a funcionado? esto por que yo intente con cosas distintas y hasta la fecha el micro se reinicia creo voy a intentar asegurar mas la fuente o reforsarla mas haber si me resulta o si en base a sus comentarios se soluciona mi problema espero sus comentarios para asi ver si esto ayuda a las pruebas que tengan que someter sus sistemas y probar mas estos para ver si aun con esta prueba siguen funcionando esta prueba seria la de fuego hacia sus sistemas tal vez no han sometido sus sistemas a esta prueba la propongo pues si resulta la implementacion de este seria un gran avance ya que como comnetan los sistemas que soportan estos ambientes son de precios elevadisimos y si con estos sistemas economicos se soluciona para todo tipo de ambientes al que se le someta lo soportara y no solo seria educativo seria de aplicacion industrial como lo menciona el titulo.
> 
> Saludos, elemos13


 
Hola creo que deberias leer los mensajes por completo, el PLC fue usado en ambiente industrial con distintas fuente de ruido


----------



## elemos13 (Oct 25, 2011)

He leido cada uno de los msjs que estan en el tema ahora sigo insistiendo a que el arranque de un motor no es lo mismos que la alta frecuencia en comparacion se quedan cortos estos arranques, aunque no es descartable que tu sistema funcione en este ambiente, te comento esto debido a que yo e realizado control de estos motores sin ningun incombeniente pero mi dolor de cabeza sigue siendo esta frecuencia que es peor que elementos parasitos que pudiesen afectar el funcionamiento de nuestros pic`s, como comentaba antes prueva con pequeñas plantas de soltar TIG que generalmente estas generan corrientes y voltajes endemoniados para lograr generar el arco electrico y son las fuentes de ruido mas latosas a la que he tratado de someter un microcontrolador si exito tal vez digo a lo mejor si refuerso mas la fuente que sea mas antiruidos logre filtrar estos elementos parasitos que como son molestos.   

SALUDOS.


----------



## DANDY (Oct 25, 2011)

bueno con máquinas de soldar tig no hice la prueba, pero si con la alta frecuencia que emanan los variadores de velocidad trifásicos y las fuentes conmutadas, todo estos elementos conectadas cerca al plc.


----------



## DANDY (Nov 15, 2011)

Ya tengo listo los dos primeros capitulos del curso para aprender a programar este PLC con PARSIC

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/tutorial-programar-pic-minutos-usando-parsic-66025/


----------

